# ups ship from undrestory



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

Here are my new frogs from understory

Feel free to add yours.


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice! Thanks for sharing, was looking at their site last night, wish they had published prices. Did you get a pair of retic's?

Brian


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

a possible 1.1


----------



## zach77 (Feb 8, 2012)

Wait!! Those were supposed to come to my house!!

Just kidding. Good luck with those beautiful looking frogs.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Congrats on the pick ups.......I love delivery day from UE....

Here are some pics of my new pair of babies....


----------



## lightfrogman (Nov 29, 2011)

I am so jealous can't wait to see them in person.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

What are those tree frogs?

Edit...found em online. Awesome looking.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks like quite and extensive and expensive order!! Very nice looking frogs!!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

All of you guys frogs are great. What did you guys pay? If you don't mind sharing.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Very nice reticulata Froggietoo, good luck with them!

For everyone asking about prices....

Contact | Understory Enterprises

Simply fill this out inquiring about prices and they will gladly send you an updated price list.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

I got a probable 1.1 Lowland fantastica pair and 4 Truncatus. I'll work on getting some pics up later.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

finally got some valerioi, very long wait but totally worthwhile!


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Im old school and got some El Cope auratus.


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

I got some uakarii... They are awesome!!!


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Love to see some pics of the uakarii if you can.

Jim


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

The pics will have to be through plastic b/c they are in the QT tank and they are very jumpy.. One sec

EDIT- Heres the pics, sorry about the plastic...


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Azurel said:


>


These frogs are so cool!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

stemcellular said:


> finally got some valerioi, very long wait but totally worthwhile!


Absolutely true Ray......I couldn't wait till I got home, I opened the box to take a peek when I got back in the car....Amazing little frogs.



ZookeeperDoug said:


> I got a probable 1.1 Lowland fantastica pair and 4 Truncatus. I'll work on getting some pics up later.


Lowlands are beautiful.....The ones I got from UE in Nov have already started to drop tads off....Good luck with yours.



ExoticPocket said:


> I got some uakarii... They are awesome!!!


They are beautiful frogs...


Bunsincunsin said:


> These frogs are so cool!


Pictures don't do them any justice....They really have to be seen.

Nothing wrong with old school either.....Looks like some serious sweet pick ups today.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Picked up 4 retics today, hoping for 2.2 but we'll see, i'm horrible at sexing. heres some pics of a few, one has 2 spots and 2 bars on his back, nice to have some markings to distinguish an individual with in a group.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Dizzle21 said:


> Picked up 4 retics today, hoping for 2.2 but we'll see, i'm horrible at sexing. heres some pics of a few, one has 2 spots and 2 bars on his back, nice to have some markings to distinguish an individual with in a group.




Droooool!!!!! Retics are by far my favorite frog! Let me no how it goes. I an due for new frogs and these guys fit the bill.
Goodluck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks! Im hoping they will do good as a group in the tank i'm putting them in.


----------



## DCgecko (Dec 18, 2011)

vivlover10 said:


> Droooool!!!!! Retics are by far my favorite frog! Let me no how it goes. I an due for new frogs and these guys fit the bill.
> Goodluck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


not so fast.. Rob.. not until you see these


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

I guess I'm obligated to post pics of my new summersi...


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Not to take away from the awesome frogs, but I found it odd that they would be labeled D. imitator and D. fantasticus instead of R.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I Picked up a group of bassleri "blue/chrome green". They are stunning. I had to put them in QT and dash out of town but will post photos this weekend.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

they labeled mine with dendrobates as well.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

phender said:


> Not to take away from the awesome frogs, but I found it odd that they would be labeled D. imitator and D. fantasticus instead of R.


Could that be due to C.I.T.I.E.S and the frogs being Dendrobates genus and have to lable them that way? Not sure, I noticed the same thing but didn't think anything of it till you pointed it out...


----------



## MPepper (Feb 29, 2004)

As far as cup labelling Azurel has it almost right.

CITES as of now does not currently recognize the current taxonomy used in the hobby and in the scientific community. Ranitomeya, Ameerega ect are not recognized in the CITES database, nor are many of the species described within the last decade. So on the export permits from Canada, we have two columns now to compensate for this and add a further level of clarity for the time being.
EX. Dendrobates fantasticus followed by the Scientific synonym Ranitomeya fantastica. To prevent confusion during the USF&W inspection cups are labeled to correspond with the CITES recognized names, ie. (Dendrobates fantasticus instead of Ranitomeya fantastica) which also correspond with the 3-177. All confusing for the time being, however there is light at the end of the tunnel, and one of the topics up for discussion at the next CITES COP meeting to be held shortly is the revision of the Poison frog nomenclature and possible adoption of the names you are all long familiar with.


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Ohh so thats why it was labeled dendrobates duellmanni or however you spell it...


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

DCgecko said:


> not so fast.. Rob.. not until you see these


Really?!?!?!?!? Seriously?!?! I just thought my mind was set on retics. . .


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

vivlover10 said:


> Really?!?!?!?!? Seriously?!?! I just thought my mind was set on retics. . .


That's ok, we're used to you and Curlykid changing your minds every 3 minutes!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

pokemon syndrome kicks in HARD in this hobby. Those Caynarichis are my next frog though....


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogparty said:


> pokemon syndrome kicks in HARD in this hobby. Those Caynarichis are my next frog though....


I'm torn between the Caynarichis and the Lowlands. Someone should just send me a few of each to help me decide!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I suppose I could get a pair of each instead o four Caynarichi.


----------



## DCgecko (Dec 18, 2011)

vivlover10 said:


> Really?!?!?!?!? Seriously?!?! I just thought my mind was set on retics. . .


Do I look like I'm kidding??!!  
lol


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

lol Doug, I'm so glad I settled on Summersi i love them!


----------



## velvety14u (Jul 13, 2011)

Azurel , they are great frogs! I ordered mine last week ....my polkadots arrived today! Pics soon


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

frogparty said:


> pokemon syndrome kicks in HARD in this hobby. Those Caynarichis are my next frog though....


Get them!! Ill trade you some retic offspring for some caynarchis froglets..


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

curlykid said:


> lol Doug, I'm so glad I settled on Summersi i love them!


When I say I love you, you say you better!
you better you better you better!


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

Dizzle21 how much did you pay for shipping.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

mora said:


> Dizzle21 how much did you pay for shipping.


Got back to you via PM


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful shots Ray!


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

new pic of Reticulata


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

What is a usual shipping charge for an understory order?


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

mydumname said:


> What is a usual shipping charge for an understory order?


i second this


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow Ray! You really brought out the colors and details of these frogs. Nice work!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Excellent pictures Ray......


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Please stop inquiring about pricing here, it's not the place for it.



Dizzle21 said:


> Thanks! Im hoping they will do good as a group in the tank i'm putting them in.


I wouldn't count on that.... Retics are among the most aggressive pound-for-pound frogs I've worked with.... Advanced froggers have occassionally found success in groups, but most group retic kept by hobbyists new to retics (who I've spoken to, anyway) end in tragedy....

All frogs look great guys! Love the shots, Ray!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I wouldn't count on that.... Retics are among the most aggressive pound-for-pound frogs I've worked with.... Advanced froggers have occassionally found success in groups, but most group retic kept by hobbyists new to retics (who I've spoken to, anyway) end in tragedy....


Im aware of their aggression, MarkP said he keeps 4-6 in a 16"x16" cube with no issues. I think if I have enough visual barriers they might be ok. But i also have 2- 18g verts ready incase they need to be separated. I will definetly be keeping a very close eye on them. I'm hoping for success but i'm also prepared if things go south.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Dizzle21 said:


> Im aware of their aggression, MarkP said he keeps 4-6 in a 16"x16" cube with no issues. I think if I have enough visual barriers they might be ok. But i also have 2- 18g verts ready incase they need to be separated. I will definetly be keeping a very close eye on them. I'm hoping for success but i'm also prepared if things go south.


A good thick leaf litter layer for escaping into would be a good thing too. I've been told to make sure you provide multiple calling sites if you are going to experiment with a group. They could fight over the best calling site if there are not many good spots.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Dizzle21 said:


> Im aware of their aggression, MarkP said he keeps 4-6 in a 16"x16" cube with no issues. I think if I have enough visual barriers they might be ok. But i also have 2- 18g verts ready incase they need to be separated. I will definetly be keeping a very close eye on them. I'm hoping for success but i'm also prepared if things go south.


Mark is an incredibly knowledgeable frogger with years of experience.... His experience has provided him with a great many skills that set him far above the par set by the average frogger. While I would never question the way he keeps his frogs, I might question hobbyists trying to mimic his set ups without adequate experience (then again, I don't know what kind of experience you have...).


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Mark is an incredibly knowledgeable frogger with years of experience.... His experience has provided him with a great many skills that set him far above the par set by the average frogger. While I would never question the way he keeps his frogs, I might question hobbyists trying to mimic his set ups without adequate experience (then again, I don't know what kind of experience you have...).


Ya I wish I could pull off 6 retics in a roughly 17 gallon tank. I imagine logging a rediculous amount of time in their native habitat would probably give you some great ideas on how to set up some perfect tanks  Personally, I'd like to try a 2.2 group with them in a custom 22 gallon tank.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Please stop inquiring about pricing here, it's not the place for it.


A question about shipping from understory, in a thread called UPS ship from Understory. Didn't think it could get any more on topic....but ok.


----------



## MPepper (Feb 29, 2004)

Hello Greg,

If you shoot us an email with your ZIP we will gladly give you a general shipping breakdown.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks, email sent.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

mydumname said:


> A question about shipping from understory, in a thread called UPS ship from Understory. Didn't think it could get any more on topic....but ok.


Sorry if I came across harsh. The mods prefer to keep pricing either in personal correspondence, or in vendor classifieds. I've seen these threads break down because of it before....


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Sorry if I came across harsh. The mods prefer to keep pricing either in personal correspondence, or in vendor classifieds. I've seen these threads break down because of it before....


Agreed. It's not supposed to be an advertisement. Most people on here are open to PMs. PM them and ask them.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

No hurt feelings. Felt more attention than a simple answer was given to this at this point. I got my answer from them and it was comparable to any other prices despite being out of the country. That could have been simply said. And prices of shipping couriers have been discussed in numerous threads outside of classifieds. 

Back to some more pics......anyone....


----------



## DCgecko (Dec 18, 2011)

mydumname said:


> Back to some more pics......anyone....


Would love to satisfy this request


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice shots, what are you shooting with?


----------



## DCgecko (Dec 18, 2011)

Julio said:


> Nice shots, what are you shooting with?


Canon Rebel XT; 100mm/F2.8 Macro; 580EX II flash
and more importantly--Lightroom3.5 software


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

My male Summersi.
The female is so much more skiddish than the male, i found them on top of a bromeliad this morning, and i spent probably ten minutes slowly walking up to the tank to watch them, and she still jumped away.


----------



## DCgecko (Dec 18, 2011)

I can feel the pain.. my CV fants are doing the same thing
never able to get a close shot after the first day


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

It's the price we have to pay with these Fantastica group frogs. You have to savor every glimpse while it lasts!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Really nice shots both of you, Fant group frogs are my favorite, I actually wish Summersi and Benedicta were still Fant morphs.....keeping it simple for us feeble old people. Jung I bet you are anxious to put the Fant your Imi mimics next to them, I know I sure am.


----------



## Dillon Wascher (Jul 26, 2011)

This thread has some gorgeous frogs!


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I picked up four of these A. bassleri, but one was too shy for the camera. The camera doesn't do them justice. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

now i know who bough out the R. reticulataus.~~~ now i will have to wait till summer 

love the frogs~~ hehe


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

stemcellular said:


>



Thanks again, Mark...


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Are they scrambled or sunny side up?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Only time will tell... Bout time I get them out of QT though!


----------

